

Geographic distance can be simple and fast - jonisalonen
http://jonisalonen.com/2014/computing-distance-between-coordinates-can-be-simple-and-fast/

======
wlievens
Interesting comparison. For the SQL distance example, though, a spatial
database engine like PostGIS would of course be more appropriate.

